# Page html en fond d'écran



## Chamyky (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour.
J'aimerais, comme indiqué dans le titre, mettre une page html en fond d'écran (comme sur Winbouzze). Est-ce possible ? Ou, encore mieux, peut-on mettre des animations .swf ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2005)

Pour les pages Html, tu peux utiliser web back drop (5 $). 


Pour Flash, il faut convertir l'animation swf en écran de veille avec screentime (199 $). Ensuite tu peux utiliser moving desktop (gratuit) pour définir cet écran de veille en wallpaper.


----------



## Chamyky (1 Décembre 2005)

Merci ! Mais il n'y a vraiment aucune solution gratuite ?!


----------



## Paski.pne (1 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
J'avais vu une "solution" postée quelque part, je crois me rappeler qu'il s'agissait d'utiliser iBrowser qui permet d'afficher une page internet en plein écran.  Ce n'est pas l'idéal, car cela masque les éléments qui sont sur ton bureau.
Mais qui sait, à défaut de mieux.
Je te souhaite que quelqu'un te poste une meilleure réponse.


----------



## Chamyky (2 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> J'avais vu une "solution" postée quelque part, je crois me rappeler qu'il s'agissait d'utiliser iBrowser qui permet d'afficher une page internet en plein écran.  Ce n'est pas l'idéal, car cela masque les éléments qui sont sur ton bureau.
> Mais qui sait, à défaut de mieux.
> Je te souhaite que quelqu'un te poste une meilleure réponse.


Merci !  Je vais voir sur cette page tout de suite !

Encore merci  !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Désolé, mais je ressors tous les vieux sujets trouvables... Web Back drop a du potentiel pour cette utilisation, mais il lui manque énormément d'options, par pour n'avoir qu'une partie de la page Web.

Les Webclips de Safari sont géniaux mais ne permettent pas de s'afficher sur le bureau!


Cruel dilemme lol


----------

